# well, I'm a believer



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

Saw a mountain lion driving home last night from College Station. It was off William D Fitch about 3/4 of a mile from hwy 60. It was a big cat, way larger than any bobcat.......not to mention it had a long tail. Has anyone else seen one or seen prints around this area? I know what I saw, and it was a mountain lion.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

East or west of Hwy 6? If it was east, that sucker is gonna surprise the hell out of some golfers in Pebble Creek.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

East of 6. It had me pretty pumped to say the least.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lol......I saw a black panther many years ago, but some young person who wasn't born yet had the nerve to come in and tell me that wasn't what I saw, so don't be surprised if you are questioned or doubted.
But glad you saw it, sights like that are rare but great when it happens.
They are making a come back.


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Saw one in fall 2010 out there. Nobody believed me. I even pulled over and tried to snap a pic with my cell phone up to the binocs but he hauled butt before I could get it. I believe you. May have escaped from somebody's pen, may be wild, idk. but I know what I saw.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I saw what was either a mountain lion or a jaguarundi on Kenedy Ranch one morning. There was just enough sun light to make out the sillouhette clearly, but couldn't tell the color real good. Looked greyish. It was low to the ground, kinda squatty. It was obviously a big cat, with a loooong tail. He was haulin' ***! A few other folks reported seeing it too. They are very solitary critters, and don't like humans.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

It was only about 30-40 yards away when I saw it. The cat must of crossed the road ahead of me, and I saw it off the side of the road as I came up on it. The sighting was very brief, but I have no doubt in my mind what I saw.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

We were lucky to see the jaguarundi a couple times down in Hebbronville while quail hunting. Really neat looking cat.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm confused... Why is everyone so surprised to see a mountain lion/cougar in Texas?? I can understand if you think you saw a panther or jaguar, but a native species big cat??

I have several friends who have seen a cougar in Texas, and I've seen cougar tracks while turkey hunting in North CenTex...


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

I know they are in Texas, especially down south and out west, but they are thought to be pretty rare this far east. That is why I thought it was neat.


----------



## Jwarren (Jul 26, 2011)

My dad is forever telling us stories about how his **** dogs treed a black panther in the wood around lake water-wheel in Sheperd, back when he was a teenager. He said it tore up half there pack before they got to it. When they got there it bolted while they were still stunned to see it.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mojo281 said:


> I'm confused... Why is everyone so surprised to see a mountain lion/cougar in Texas?? I can understand if you think you saw a panther or jaguar, but a native species big cat??
> 
> I have several friends who have seen a cougar in Texas, and I've seen cougar tracks while turkey hunting in North CenTex...


Cougar, panther, mountain lion, puma, all the same critter.

Jaguar is a diff cat altogether, and so is jaguarundi.

My Dad occasionally tells a story of a mountain lion killing the family dog when he was a kid. That was 1960-ish though.

Used to be one in a chain-link cage along the seawall in Port Canaveral. Kinda crazy to be wandering along the seawall at night, fishing, and hear the growl of a ****** off mountain cat! lol


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

While a cougar, mountain lion and puma are the same type cat, the panthers are black. 
The one we saw was back in the 60s as well, in an area known as Black Cat Ridge which is where The Woodlands is now.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Do you mean 3/4 of a mile from Hwy 6? That would put in right around pebble creek area which leads me to think some other type of animal as there is a lot of traffic around there. I live just down the road


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Was he headed towards Anderson ?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

People seem to be amazed when someone sees a cat, cougar or otherwise. They are out there mostly at night. You just dont see them. More in some areas than others. South Texas has plenty just dont see them.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Mojo281 said:


> I'm confused... *Why is everyone so surprised to see a mountain lion/cougar in Texas*?? I can understand if you think you saw a panther or jaguar, but a native species big cat??
> 
> I have several friends who have seen a cougar in Texas, and I've seen cougar tracks while turkey hunting in North CenTex...


Have you looked at your map? What does it say about the part in orange?


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*cat*



Gearman said:


> Do you mean 3/4 of a mile from Hwy 6? That would put in right around pebble creek area which leads me to think some other type of animal as there is a lot of traffic around there. I live just down the road


Did Fluffy get out, again!?:ac550:


----------



## Tx 21 Triton (May 14, 2013)

*well i am a believer*

Saw one on hwy 82 at 8 mile marker area in Johson Bayou last year. Almost got it with the truck. Saw another at the south end of the revetment on Pleasure Island. one was in the headlights and the one on hwy 87 was about 4 pm.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Big cats abound in North Texas!!!!!*

There have been a lot of them hit by cars, and taken by ranchers around my place. We are in Markly just south of Wichita Falls. We have spotted and tracked one on our place that is probably 180#. Paw prints are bigger than my hand.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

goatchze said:


> Have you looked at your map? What does it say about the part in orange?


You sir are an idiot... "Extinct *OR SEVERLY REDUCED POPULATIONS*"

It goes to show the plausible range that mountain lions/ pumas/ cougars once existed or still do. As with most wild species, the number one cause of reduced populations is human caused habitat destruction... It is completely feasible for a big cat to live in just about rural area of North America.

Pretty hard to do a population survey on an animal that is 99.9% nocturnal... Let's do our own 2cool survey and see how many sitings by members took place in the orange area of the map I posted!!


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*my apologies*

I meant hwy 30.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry mojo. I didn't mean to upset you. No need to resort to childish name calling. Just never heard of people seeing em out this way. You can pretend you didn't see this thread if it bothers you so much.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Mojo281 said:


> I'm confused... Why is everyone so surprised to see a mountain lion/cougar in Texas?? I can understand if you think you saw a panther or jaguar, but a native species big cat??
> 
> I have several friends who have seen a cougar in Texas, and I've seen cougar tracks while turkey hunting in North CenTex...


 Not to be abrasive or anything, but I have been kicking around in the river bottoms and hills in East Texas my whole 57 years and West Texas for almost 30 years, everything from driving hundreds of thousands of miles, spending countless days still hunting or sitting in a deer stand or mowing/riding pastures or riding in a high rack in Brewster County and I have NEVER seen one. So you can bet when I do, I will be telling the story.


----------



## Stolen Hubcaps (Dec 10, 2011)

Cool!! I live within a couple of miles of that area and have heard of people that live near Greens Prairie Elem School (where my son goes) spotting one in the area which is still somewhat rural and not far from where you saw it. I actually shot one in Bedias,TX 30 or so miles from here about 12 years ago while deer hunting (rifle). It was only about 50 yards out to my left. To say I was freaked out would be an understatement and my shakes were that of buck fever times about 10! It jumped like it had spring loaded legs and fell to the ground and slowly limped/belly crawled about 5 ft away into a youpon thicket. I was way too scared to go in there and come face to face with a wounded cat solo so I called and waited for my buddies who I'm sure were very skeptical to meet up and go in with me. We did actually find blood and tracked it all the way to a neighboring property where we told the landowner the story and were looked at like we were crazy and denied access. We were hunting and still do on my buddy's grandparents place which is a little over 600 acres and backs up to the Bedias creek. After I got past the initial shock of the situation I was absolutely sick that we couldn't find it mostly for the sole purpose of not just having a far fetched story with little to no evidence of proof. I know that it was indeed a mountain lion, I've seen several bobcats even some **** big ones. Like I said I still hunt out there and ever since if I'm bow hunting you can bet I have my pistol on my belt! Thanks for sharing your sighting.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*I have seen 5 in Texas in my life.. That represents a lot of time in the woods. Two in south Texas and 3 from Kerville to Junction... Amazing animals and no doubt they were lions.*


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Oh, and my doctor "now retired" had a Black Panther mounted in his office. He shot it near Lake Houston in the early 60's..... It was beautiful !!!*


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

1 sighting for me back in the mid 80's, we were hunting in Benavidez at a friends relatives property; no blinds, I was hunkered down in the middle of a sendero behind a cinder block with brush as cover in a prone position. Really foggy, cold morning. As the fog lifted a big cougar steps into the sendero, I caught him in my scope and just froze in awe of the animal. Never squeezed off a round at it as he scampered back in the brush as soon as he gave me a growl that I saw thru my scope.

Huge trophy slipped me by.....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> I'm confused... Why is everyone so surprised to see a mountain lion/cougar in Texas?? I can understand if you think you saw a panther or jaguar, but a native species big cat??
> 
> I have several friends who have seen a cougar in Texas, and I've seen cougar tracks while turkey hunting in North CenTex...





goatchze said:


> Have you looked at your map? What does it say about the part in orange?





Mojo281 said:


> You sir are an idiot... "Extinct *OR SEVERLY REDUCED POPULATIONS*"
> 
> It goes to show the plausible range that mountain lions/ pumas/ cougars once existed or still do. As with most wild species, the number one cause of reduced populations is human caused habitat destruction... It is completely feasible for a big cat to live in just about rural area of North America.
> 
> Pretty hard to do a population survey on an animal that is 99.9% nocturnal... Let's do our own 2cool survey and see how many sitings by members took place in the orange area of the map I posted!!





chronotrigger said:


> Sorry mojo. I didn't mean to upset you. No need to resort to childish name calling. Just never heard of people seeing em out this way. You can pretend you didn't see this thread if it bothers you so much.


Don't think that was directed at u chrono.

I saw one here in East Texas about 15 years ago. I believe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

I know it was not directed at me. Regardless, it isn't needed.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

daddyeaux said:


> While a cougar, mountain lion and puma are the same type cat, the panthers are black.
> The one we saw was back in the 60s as well, in an area known as Black Cat Ridge which is where The Woodlands is now.


Interesting. What I was reading said that "panther" is technically not a cat, but rather a genetic mutation of any of the big cats that results in black fur, but can also result in white fur. Black is most common.


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

Back in the late 90's early 00's I was sitting in the deer stand at the friends lease in Lavaca Co. and caught the glimpse of a black cat dart across a sendero. I couldn't make my buddy believe me till the land owner was there the next day and said he had seen the cat just weeks before.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

I used to hunt in reclaimed land owned by tmpa in Carlos which isn't to far from where he is talking as a bird flys. There was a hill on the land and we found huge cat tracks and there was no question it came from a cougar or big cat. That is the only first hand info I saw with my own eyes. I did have a coworker who's father raised exotic deer near Dobins and was having a big cat Kill deer about once a week for about 6 months. They never could kill it and sat a lot with night vision. This thing was smart, I think he ended up with hearding dogs and maybe a zebra and the problem went away.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

I ve got pic of one in brazoria county it killed a pittbull and pottbelly pig there all over texas we saw them in mason all the time


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

we're covered up w/them...
the black ones are particularly troublesome.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a friend with a large ranch in the Davis mountains and have seen/darted many up there while they were doing some research in the area. They were darting females and keeping them in pens during research, every eve we would take food to the pens and there would always be wild ones, usually males sitting outside the pens when we pulled up. Awesome sight.

I have also been present on several south texas ranches where "mountain lions" were shot and once recovered they always turn into a large sized bobcat..... They do exist all over the state but are far more frequently mistaken as large bobs even looking at them with crosshairs. A really old bob loses most of his spots and makes it even more lion looking.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree with kweber and Charlie that they are everywhere but Kweber I am interested in why you say the black ones are troublesome. I own some very rural property in the SE part of the US and 7 of the last 10 years a black one has been seen there by over a dozen folks. Hunters, LEOs, school busdrivers and Mail carriers. They are not new to that area as I saw my first one there in 71. While bowhunting I have seen them in Colorado, New Mexico and Texas but none of them were black.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Cats*

See one on my buddy's lease 8 miles out of del rio , that was 12 years ago , I have been on 2 cat hunts with dogs out in Utah , my uncle got a permit and I also had a friend that used to train dogs to run cats . I know what they look like up close and from a distance . We had one at our place 2 years ago , had the game warden come out and confirmed tracks , No bobcat , our deer disappeared for a couple weeks they would not come out of the woods and come to the feeders , me and brother Inlaw seen it one nite out pig hunting across a field 100 yards in a plowed field., I will see if I can fine the pictures of the tracks I took with my phone , I have on my work computer . We had a guy from George west that had a couple cat dogs come out to the ranch and they struck a track on the cat , but lost him in the some water , after that we have not seen tracks or any signs of one since . They are out their but some people do mistake big Tom Bobcats for them .


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

There is no species of "black panther." The large black cats seen in zoos or used by media outlets are usually either the black (or melanistic) phase of jaguars or leopards. Some species of wild felines, especially those that are spotted as adults (including bobcats) have melanistic or black color phases. This color phase is unusual. However, there has never been a black or melanistic panther, cougar, or mountain lion documented in the wild or in captivity

As this says the theres no such thing as a black panther, anyone who says the saw ine in texas is mistaken it would more likely to be a Jaguarundi or an actual Jaguar. Jaguars used to be in in south texas but were nostly killed.off by early settlers. Jaguars are larger than mountain lions and have been found in southern Arizona as well.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^pssshaw!!!
Piney Woods are fulla Black Panthers...
just ask around.
2 outta three folks there seen one.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I've got friends that live and hunt in Sargent who will tell you they have seen a huge black cat there, they say is a panther.

Cool thread.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

One was sighted at the SE Texas State Fair yrs back, heres pic for proof with my dad


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

If you have ever seen one the most telling thing about it is the length and size of the tail. People who say they saw one and do not comment on the length and size of the tail probably did see a bobcat. Cats that live in dark timber habitat tend to have black tips to their TAN hair and in low light appear black to a rattled viewer. But too many sightings in broad daylight of big black cats. They are extremely wary and mostly nocturnal and probably the smartest animal out there.


----------



## donmac (Aug 3, 2010)

Why are there no game camera pics?


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I saw a large black cat just northwest of Bellville on ex FIL place. Neat and beautiful as it walked to his pond to get a drink.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I have them on my hunting place... they are very elusive. I saw one for the first time on Labor Day 2011 while trimming trees & was shocked. Most people didn't believe me at the time... until one showed up on the game camera in March 2012, now they do.


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

Cool. I believe you. The big cat probably smells all that ripe game coming from Kyle field. LOL


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

My aunt who lives in Dry Creek LA. saw one and her two cubs crossing the road.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Jwarren said:


> My dad is forever telling us stories about how his **** dogs treed a black panther in the wood around lake water-wheel in Sheperd, back when he was a teenager. He said it tore up half there pack before they got to it. When they got there it bolted while they were still stunned to see it.


A good friend of mine hunts near there. He and others on the lease have seen signs of big cats on the lease.

Here is a link to post he started a couple weeks ago. It's a picture of a doe with scratches.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=10894801&postcount=1


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Two on video*

My FIL was filming his deer hunt in Jewitt and told me he saw two yotes come through very early. Well, we went to the house to watch the video and it was two young lions checking out his feeder. They weren't as nice as this one though.


----------



## Duxdds (Feb 14, 2014)

Jwarren said:


> My dad is forever telling us stories about how his **** dogs treed a black panther in the wood around lake water-wheel in Sheperd, back when he was a teenager. He said it tore up half there pack before they got to it. When they got there it bolted while they were still stunned to see it.


Jwarren this is a pic of a doe from the Waterwheel tract that you mentioned. Other pics (that I can't locate at this moment) show a doe that wasn't so lucky.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

It is wild when we see awesome things in the outdoors. I think we call understand and appreciate your enthusiasm. I know I'd be pumped too.

Congratulations on your sighting!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Great thing is you will always have that memory in your head. Something you carry for a lifetime. No matter how many people doubt what you see.


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

I just talked to a friend of mine that lives up there in College Station.Apparently they have been trying to trap a female and a cub for a awhile. There is a high fence off of 30 and it got in there and about cleaned him out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*North of Huntsville*

Had a lion get a small buck at my Huntsville place. Big teeth, biologist said probably a big male.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Mountion Lion / Cougers*

I have seen a couple with my own eyes as well..

I have seen a mounitian lion / couger what ever you want to call it about 3 years ago at my place in Brazoria County. Before that I had seen one several years before that in the same general area.

My other place in Central Tx, I have seen a female with 3 cubs about 7 years ago, since then I have seen confirmed tracks of them. They are around..


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Mojo281 said:


> You sir are an idiot... "Extinct *OR SEVERLY REDUCED POPULATIONS*"
> 
> It goes to show the plausible range that mountain lions/ pumas/ cougars once existed or still do. As with most wild species, the number one cause of reduced populations is human caused habitat destruction... It is completely feasible for a big cat to live in just about rural area of North America.
> 
> Pretty hard to do a population survey on an animal that is 99.9% nocturnal... Let's do our own 2cool survey and see how many sitings by members took place in the orange area of the map I posted!!


Idiot? Meh, it's yet to be seen.

First, if a population is "extinct or severely limited in an area", one might be "surprised to see" that animal in that area. Your statement was "why are people surprised to see...", and your graph clearly explains why people might be surprised. The OP saw a big cat well into the orange part of your map.

Second, the area this cat was seen in was in or close to a _populated _area. That would also make it "surprising". EDIT: Fitch and 30 is actually a little ways out of town in a very undeveloped area near the Tonkaway Ranch. So it's not as surprising.

But thanks for pointing out my condition. I'll go get checked out for that idiot thing.

PS: I'm not doubting the OP may have seen a cougar.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

goatchze said:


> Idiot? Meh, it's yet to be seen.
> 
> First, if a population is "extinct or severely limited in an area", one might be "surprised to see" that animal in that area. Your statement was "why are people surprised to see...", and your graph clearly explains why people might be surprised. The OP saw a big cat well into the orange part of your map.
> 
> ...


Valid point... The map still goes to show that big cats can be found just about anywhere, maybe not in abundance but they are there.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Mojo281 said:


> Valid point... The map still goes to show that big cats _could_ be found just about anywhere, maybe not in abundance but they _could be_ there.


I agree with the above statement.

The only time I've seen a live cougar was in NE Texas (Cass County) as a kid. It was fleeting look, maybe 3-5 seconds, but there was do doubt on what it was.

There have been other sightings here in Brazos county recently. I think it was about 6 months ago that someone saw one in Kurten, not too far from the OP's sighting.

My in-laws have game cam pics of some big cats in San Saba.

So they're definitely around, but rare to see.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

There was one killed in the Indian lakes subdivision outside of college station about 6-7 years ago.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

There's a mountain lion in the greenbelt area in Stone Oak Park in San Antonio that has been all over the news lately.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Duxdds said:


> Jwarren this is a pic of a doe from the Waterwheel tract that you mentioned. Other pics (that I can't locate at this moment) show a doe that wasn't so lucky.


Show us some of those big horns on that lease, not these beat up does.


----------



## Shiner (Nov 30, 2012)

A friend and I saw one in Devers, TX in the mid 90's.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Had a very credible source tell me they saw one in Burleson County about 10 years ago (ran across the road). Been rumors of one around Lavaca and Fayette counties for years. Calves with claw marks in the back missing calves etc. Never saw for myself and kind of blew it off until one night i was **** huntin in said area of the rumors. I was takin a leak next to a tree and just a shade over my head was claw marks in the tree.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

We had them in our back yard in China Spring,Tx. Hills of Childress Creek Subdivision.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Once on a deer lease in Live Oak County, between George West and Freer, I drove my front bumper to within 30 feet of a mountain lion lying in the middle of the sendero... I sat there for about 10 seconds and he nonchalantly got up and walked right out of the sendero. No one at camped believed me till I pulled info on like 30+ sightings in that county the year before.

Several parks around San Antonio are closed down each year due to multiple sightings.


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

Saw a mt lioin one evening as I was turning left from 127 onto 2690 right there in front of the Annandale Ranch gate. Couldn't believe how big it was. It was walking, so I pulled off onto the shoulder to see it better, and it took off running. Went from walking to full speed in like two leaps. Incredible.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Boy there sure are a lot of believers in here.
But not one has elaborated on the cat's long beautiful tail. I'm just wondering if we all aren't just seeing Bobcats.........


----------



## warrenng (Feb 14, 2005)

*so thats why....*

I have land about 2 miles or so from there and for the last week all the deer have vanished from my feeder and cameras. Maybe thats the reason why.


----------



## 7 Dog (Oct 31, 2007)

Was hunting with my young son out on Wixon Creek off of Andert Lane about 20 years ago. We decided to go squirrel hunting instead of deer hunting that morning and left the rifles in the truck. We were sitting at the base of a big oak tree when my son said, Dad a mountain lion. I looked on the outskirts of the woods and a big cat was standing there looking our way. I killed a large bobcat on this place, and there is no doubt in my mind it was not a bobcat. Had a long tail also. Just wish we had carried a rifle so we could have shot it. There is no doubt in my mind. It was morning so stone sober!!!


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

*trail cam cat pic*

Someone earlier in the thread asked where are the trail cam pics were, here's one my dad in law got 4 years ago, Webb county.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That is awesome. Makes you wonder what is watching when you go to the stand in the dark morning.


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

Interesting follow up, a week later he was sitting in a blind about a 1/2 mile away and big lion walked across the road. He grabbed his gun but she never really stopped. He had his binos up when he spotted her and said he noticed her belly seemed to be almost touching the ground and her tail looked thicker than the cat in this pic. The biologist believes the trail cam pic is of a male on the move looking for a female that was possibly in heat. Probably the female he saw a week later. It's hard to tell the sex of the cat in the pic. My dad in law is convinced there were two different cats in the area. Anyway, I think these big cats are very interesting. I believe there are a lot more of them around than people think.


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

one important detail to note before the skeptics start chiming in, the year on the pic is correct, the month is wrong. That's why he was hunting a week later. We don't sit in blinds in April.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lol......yea there will be some critic tell you that is a bobcat....


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

daddyeaux said:


> That is awesome. Makes you wonder what is watching when you go to the stand in the dark morning.


Last deer season we saw huge cat tracks @ our lease in Falcon, there is a small trail from the county road that leads to my blind that I would use frequently so as to keep my truck far from the blind in the early a.m..

Needless to say, once those tracks appeared, I started parking my truck right close to the blind stashed in some trees. Them lions are out there.....


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> I'm confused... Why is everyone so surprised to see a mountain lion/cougar in Texas?? I can understand if you think you saw a panther or jaguar, but a native species big cat??
> 
> I have several friends who have seen a cougar in Texas, and I've seen cougar tracks while turkey hunting in North CenTex...


Mostly because people don't believe things exist if they haven't seen it for themselves. Never mind we're talking about one of the most elusive critters on the market, most of which are never seen without the aid of a lion dog.

Make no mistake folks. Confirmed lion sightings exist in nearly every single county in this state.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

donmac said:


> Why are there no game camera pics?


SOme will tell you they are too stealthy for even a camera. I will tell you they don't exist.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

double play said:


> Someone earlier in the thread asked where are the trail cam pics were, here's one my dad in law got 4 years ago, Webb county.


When he reffered to trail cam pics he was talking about black cats, not cats in general. I know lions are here, just not black ones.


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

sparrish8 said:


> There is no species of "black panther." The large black cats seen in zoos or used by media outlets are usually either the black (or melanistic) phase of jaguars or leopards. Some species of wild felines, especially those that are spotted as adults (including bobcats) have melanistic or black color phases. This color phase is unusual. However, there has never been a black or melanistic panther, cougar, or mountain lion documented in the wild or in captivity
> 
> As this says the theres no such thing as a black panther, anyone who says the saw ine in texas is mistaken it would more likely to be a Jaguarundi or an actual Jaguar. Jaguars used to be in in south texas but were nostly killed.off by early settlers. Jaguars are larger than mountain lions and have been found in southern Arizona as well.


 You have a stroke in the middle of this?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Here come the critics..........
Cat I saw was definitely black......I don't care what you call it.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

http://texascryptidhunter.blogspot.com/2012/02/black-panther-photographed-in-texas.html
Check this out, some very good reading on the subject from Chester Moore.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Home > Facts > Animal Facts > Panther Facts
Panther Facts

Panther Facts
Panther Panthers are type of wild cats that inhabit America, Asia and Africa. They can be found in rainforests, swamps, savannas, mountains and even deserts. Panther looks like a leopard without dots. It has yellow or dark brown fur and emerald eyes. Panthers are endangered species because of excessive hunting, loss of natural habitat, environmental pollution and global warming.
Interesting Panther Facts:
Panther is known as black jaguar in Latin America, as black leopard in Asia and Africa, and as black cougar in North America.
Adult animal has 7-8 feet in length and weighs between 100-250 pounds.
They are carnivores (meat-eaters). They hunt and eat everything from birds and reptiles to large mammals.
Panther can produce loud roar.
Panthers are solitary animals. They will meet only during mating season.
After three months of pregnancy, female will give birth to 2-4 babies. She takes care of them by herself.
Panthers learn to climb the tree early in their life. They are strongest tree climbers in the cat world.
Eyes of the newly born cub are closed and covered with light fur.
At age of 2-3 months, cubs learn how to hunt from their mother.
Just nine months after birth, young panthers can catch medium-sized prey. They learn quickly.
Black panthers have large and strong paws and sharp claws that are used for hunting.
Panther can survive in areas populated with humans better than other cats.
Panther can leap up to 20 feet.
They have excellent eyesight and sense of hearing.
In the wild, panthers can live up to 12 years and in captivity up to 20.

Related Links:
Facts
Animals Facts


----------

